# Midway through degree, looking to become Officer in Reserves



## UBCStudent (25 Nov 2013)

Hi guys, I was just wondering if anybody had any information that could help me out.

I'm currently in my fourth year of an bachelor's degree in engineering, and was looking to graduate after five years. What are my options for if I wanted to try joining the Primary Reserves, as either an Infantry Officer or an Engineering Officer? Would I be able to follow the route of full-time training during the summer, part-time training during the school year? Or would I have to wait to graduate, and apply then? If necessary, I could add an extra year to my degree, to allow for more time to train during the school year as well as adding another summer for full-time training.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Dissident (25 Nov 2013)

You do not have to wait to complete your degree. The reserve training schedule is (mostly) based on accomodating students. Week ends and Wednesday night during the winter; full time courses typically in the summer.

Your options are 39 CER in NV for engineers, Seaforth Highlander in Vancouver and Royal Westminster Regiment in New West for infantry.

Going to see recruiters would be a good next step. Step 0 should have been searching this site and the recruiting website for some info, which would have covered all your questions.

My question to you is why do you want to be an officer?


----------



## George Wallace (25 Nov 2013)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> You do not have to wait to complete your degree. The reserve training schedule is (mostly) based on accomodating students. Week ends and Wednesday night during the winter; full time courses typically in the summer.



To add to this, the Reserves training schedules are geared more towards students than persons with full time civilian jobs.  As a university student you have time available during the summers to attend training, while you will find less time available after you graduate and begin civilian employment to attend training.

As you are nearing your last year in university, it means you are not likely to find the time this coming summer to attend any Reserve training should you get a good civilian job on graduation.


----------

